# need antibiotics please?!!



## mr.tegu (Dec 12, 2009)

i want to know if i can obtain a good (over the counter) medication/antibiotic for a mild respiratory infection for my tegu. the only reason why i feel he might be ill is a mucus like nastril and in deep sleep sounds like a baby snoring kinda. his breathing sounds very clear and very clean, clean as in no popping or weezing. activity level seems normal and still a very good eater. i have already uped the temps a bit to ambient cool side around 78, hot side around 95 or so. this mucus will dry and create like a buger blockage and he trys to like exhale a lot to clear it so i have been soaking in the bath every other day so i can remove this buger. IF i notice any negitive changes like loss of appitite or activity he will go to the vet!! any help or suggestions please would be great.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 13, 2009)

bump..


----------



## chelvis (Dec 13, 2009)

unfortuntly there are no over the counter oral antibiotic. They are considered "controled" but medical professionals. If your really worried about an URI take him to a vet. Thats the only way now a days to really get an anitbiotic that isn't too strong. The only other kind i can think of is going to a feed store they sometimes have cattle anti-biotics but this are designed for animals with much different systems then a reptile and can actully cause more problems. Like I said best bet, bute the bullet and take him to the vet.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 13, 2009)

my male tegu seems to be doing a lot better. i was wanting the name of some antibiotics that can be used for reptiles with a u.r.i. im trying not to bother him that much but everytime i go to check on him he wants out to play. yesterday i let him roam around the house with me for about an hour. so far so good for him.


----------

